# Traveling



## lilly the pony girl (Feb 14, 2019)

Hey do you guys have any tips on traveling with ponys? Is there really a limit to how long a horse can be in a trailer? Also do you guys have any thoughts on leaving them home for a weekendish?


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Feb 14, 2019)

The longest regular trip we took when racing was about 8 hours. We had friends along the way so were able to stop at their farm, so the horses could stretch legs, have a drink etc. 

If I cant organize to have someone watching my horses for a weekend away, "Then I dont go ". I would never leave them unattended for a weekendish.


----------



## lilly the pony girl (Feb 15, 2019)

Ok thanks


----------



## Minimor (Feb 15, 2019)

Agree. I have horses and no help, so I simply do not go anywhere. Even when the horses have bales out and water for 2 days--i prefer to be able to check on them 2x a day. I like to know there is no one out, no one stuck in a fence, no one injured or suddenly ill, no problem with predators--and these days thieves in the yard are an issue as well. I scared one bunch of those out of here one night in mid December!


----------

